# Potty pads for a male dog



## Ruby_Vinny (Apr 10, 2012)

We just realised yesterday (I know, stupid!) that Vinny will lift his leg when he's older. We're potty training him now, but when he will lift his leg, the pads are kind of useless... So do you guys have male dogs who are potty trained? Or is it really impossible?


----------



## rainrork (Mar 22, 2012)

Reggie, my male raises his leg only sometimes... his first pee of the day he usually squats and the leg lift comes when he is marking more so than when he takes a real pee. I never got him to use a pee pad consistently, but when he does he squats and then jumps over his puddle. Now, when he poops he squats and raises his left leg as if to help push - he is too funny!


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Are you not planning on neutering Vinny? I got Axle done as early as the vet was comfortable to operate (5 months and approx 4lb) and he has never lifted his leg (he's now 9 months old). This was very important to me as he's a 100% inside dog (excluding walks of course) and this was pretty much a condition of me getting a dog.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

We put pee pads in a box like a litter box so if sonny lifts his leg no big deal. We actually use the bottom half of an outdoor plastic dog house where we can fit two large pads in it


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I have a similar set up. I put the large piddle pad (4 paws wee wee pads--the quilted ones) in a large cat litter box with high sides. Rico is a huge leg lifter--always---he was neutered at 5 months. I guess because he was alseep for that operation he doesn't realize that he is neutered :laughing5:.....always the leg lifted---so high...


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I've heard of putting a gallon jug of water in the middle of the pee pad and wrapping it with a pee pad. That way they can aim and pee on it if they want, like a tree. 

And yes, if you get him neutered, he may not be a leg lifter anyway. Brody squats to pee unless he is on a walk and smells where everyone else has gone, then he lifts. But he doesn't do that at home.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Ha ha Tracy cute idea. Frankie and Ben are the same. They are pee pad trained, both neutered and the squat on pee pad and lift their leg outside!!!!!


----------



## Vampy Vera (Nov 3, 2011)

I have run into this very same issue with JJ and Monty. They both raise their legs to pee *all* the time. I have often wondered why no one has come up with a L shaped pee-pad holder before. Right now I lean the pad up against the wall in an L shape, so that helps, but not always. I like the idea of wrapping the pad around a jug to give them a target. Another thing I've thought of was to bring in like a pine cone or something and set it in the center of the pad in hopes of enticing them to pee on that so they could lift their leg, go, and still be on the pad. I'm starting to get desperate.


----------

